

Why NASA Is Spending Half a Billion Dollars on a Canceled Rocket - iwwr
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/12/29/nasa-spending-half-billion-dollars-canceled-ares-rocket/

======
bediger
I hate to write this down. I was born in 1961, and I watched all the Apollo
launches, moon landings and splashdowns. I got a degree in Aerospace
Engineering. I worked for 2 large defense/aerospace companies.

NASA spends the money in the same form of "white welfare" that DoD spends its
money. DoD and to a lesser extent, NASA, exist to funnel taxpayer money to a
few large corporations, and a flock of smaller, less publicly recognized
corporations. No competition exists between these companies. No real
government oversight exists either, as a large portion of the money is "black
budget".

